# Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (Brown/Brown) from AMI Leipzig



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

An interesting car on the stand was an A4 allroad painted brown and, interestingly, with matte brown side cladding. 
Check out more photos from AMI Leipzig via the link below.
* Photo Gallery: AMI Leipzig *


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (Brown/Brown) from AMI Leipzig ([email protected])*

I'll take mine in a TDI Manual, PLEASE








Surprisingly the new A4 platform is very close in size to our C5 A6's.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (eurocars)*

Nevermind. Just got off the phone with AOA 5 minutes ago and 
"NO" on the allroads coming to NA.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (eurocars)*

Yah, sorry, I knew the answer to that one. I wish it were, but a 2.0T would price higher than a Q5 so it would be a sales bomb.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad ([email protected])*

NO NO NO - I don't want a freaking suv. I'd even go for a $5k special order charge. I can't imagine a huge difference between the A4/S4 and the "B" sized allroad. Then again why can I not get an RS4 Avant over here? AoA is pushing me away, to bad they don't understand that. I guess they know their customers better than the customer does. I think not. I would also like an S3 3-door for a commuter car, nope can't have that either. C'mon, just throw in some cheesy NA headlamps and an NA instrument cluster and send it over.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (eurocars)*

The problem is more a matter of choosing your battles and making a business case. Cars like A3 3-door weren't available for USA. As for RS4 Avant or allroad, A4 Avant sells 1 in 10 A4s sold so it's hard to make a business case for them given the large price of federalization in the USA. I'd much rather have more salable cars like the TTRS than a car like the RS4 Avant when the RS4 sedan is already here.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad ([email protected])*

Worst part of that statement is,,, I understand it.
Well, my wife does like the S5.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (eurocars)*

Put it this way. I'd like to earn $1M a year, but I don't and I understand why I don't. That doesn't meant hat I like not earning $1M a year.
Same goes for the cars. I understand the challenges Audi has in bringing cars to market. I understand the responsibility US executives take going out on limbs for models that turn out to be sales duds. I understand that enthusiast cars like the allroad might be bought in higher numbers by people on sites like this, but in the end would be considered sales failures by German execs considering this market. That doesn't mean I have to like it, but I get it.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad ([email protected])*

Ya, it's a bummer. Looks like I may be driving a 20 year old allroad to keep the versitilityit has in a luxury layout. What the heck, my commuter car is very close to 20. A '91 GLI with over 275k miles showing on the odo, all mine. My next purchase may come from Stuttgart.
I've done no research on import numbers and you can't tell me (well maybe you can), that the R8's are coming in by the thousands. I guess I don't see a problem with a sub 1000 car run.
I know it's not feasable and especally today with the finacial fiasco we're in. But nothing wrong with wanting that 7 figure income.
Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad (eurocars)*

R8 is not a comparable vehicle. It actually is selling in healthy numbers, but it also pays off in spades in image for the Audi brand whereas say an allroad likely would not. What about the A6 3.0T Avant?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad ([email protected])*

understood on the discussion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
george maybe you can ask audi why they keep raising their prices to levels that remove any sense of value? Have you priced the TTRS (or whatever they call the faster, higher-line TT model now?) I saw it at the auto show and about flipped when i saw the sticker. The one they had on the floor was near M3 territory, and _was_ north of a 130i or 330i. i don't get it. same goes for the A4 lineup, and the A3 is not even as nice as the VW counterpart but costs more.... plus it only came in fronttrak until this year (right?) 
a LOT of questionable business decisions by Audi that i don't understand. i'm with jon - they're pushing me away


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Exclusive A4 allroad ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What about the A6 3.0T Avant?

Exactly, what about it? It's an A6 Avant, nothing special. I would gladly step into the 6 figure purchase price for an RS6 Avant but again, not over here.
A TT, RS or not reminds me of a chicks car.
Back to the R8. No, there is no comparison. My point was only to reference a low unit number for import or export for Audi.
I am very happy with what I have now. BUT, was really looking forward to the changes they said were coming in 2010. Those changes are just not going my way.
The Q5 looks very cheap, for gosh sakes they couldn't even add a dogleg to the quarter panel. They used the rear door edge.
Sadly they are pushing very hard. Obviously I really can't argue with any of your points, all are very good and I agree with. It is just frustrating that all the good stuff OR the stuff I want stay over in Europe.


----------

